# TRIFECTA 2012+ Equinox and Terrain Calibration offer



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Sharing with CT Forum. We've seen a few people mention they also own Equinox/Terrain here.


Also, we'd like to make a special offer to CT members. We are giving away 10 free 2012-Present Equinox/Terrain 2.4 calibrations, limit one (1) per customer, to anybody that is already a TRIFECTA customer with a Chevrolet Cruze, or becomes one while we still have free calibrations to hand out!
(does not include additional flash loader device)

TRIFECTA Equinox and Terrain Product Page

[video]https://www.facebook.com/570929996259628/videos/vb.570929996259628/1062597800426176/?type=2&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## handsome (Jul 31, 2011)

Wot I would be interested in this offer when i purchase one for my new cruze, if they are still available ????

Thank You 



WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Sharing with CT Forum. We've seen a few people mention they also own Equinox/Terrain here.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

handsome said:


> Wot I would be interested in this offer when i purchase one for my new cruze, if they are still available ????
> 
> Thank You


Hello! Sure, no problem! I have replied to your WOT-Tuning request for more info


----------



## handsome (Jul 31, 2011)

I got your email , Thank You very much !!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking at the dyno chart, its hard to justify the tune IMO unless all you do is race a 4 cyl Equinox/Terrain, which no one who buys a NA 4 cyl CUV does.

Using the tune costs you a lot of low end. You don't even see a power advantage until above 5,250 RPM. Below that, the stock tune is more powerful according to the dyno chart directly on the Trifecta website. Hard to see a point in this tune, IMO.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Looking at the dyno chart, its hard to justify the tune IMO unless all you do is race a 4 cyl Equinox/Terrain, which no one who buys a NA 4 cyl CUV does.
> 
> Using the tune costs you a lot of low end. You don't even see a power advantage until above 5,250 RPM. Below that, the stock tune is more powerful according to the dyno chart directly on the Trifecta website. Hard to see a point in this tune, IMO.


Not sure we are looking at the same dyno chart here. HP and TQ is higher than stock for the entire pull. Also, it's not just the extra power but also the transmission tuning that you get as well. Something you don't get from any other product. Not to mention that, feature for feature, TRIFECTA has the upper hand.

You are right, no one is racing a CUV, but it sure feels more nimble and easier to drive than it does in stock form.

Thanks for the input


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking at the dyno chart again, I see where the issue was. The color legend wasn't very easy to distinguish stock vs tuned on a phone display which made it appear as though the torque curves were one pull, while the HP curves were another. Now that I can blow it up on a screen I see which pull is which. The gain appears to be meaningful, but it would be nice if Trifecta went into a little more detail on what kind of changes one can expect (transmission tuning/shift points, fuel economy tuned vs untuned, 0-60 time comparison, 1/4 mile time comparison, etc.) on the product page. A single dyno pull sheet and a bunch of pictures of a Crystal Red Tintcoat (Excellent color choice BTW) Equinox AWD are kind of lacking on the detail end of things that may be helpful for those considering the advantages of the purchase in the future.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Looking at the dyno chart again, I see where the issue was. The color legend wasn't very easy to distinguish stock vs tuned on a phone display which made it appear as though the torque curves were one pull, while the HP curves were another. Now that I can blow it up on a screen I see which pull is which. The gain appears to be meaningful, but it would be nice if Trifecta went into a little more detail on what kind of changes one can expect (transmission tuning/shift points, fuel economy tuned vs untuned, 0-60 time comparison, 1/4 mile time comparison, etc.) on the product page. A single dyno pull sheet and a bunch of pictures of a Crystal Red Tintcoat (Excellent color choice BTW) Equinox AWD are kind of lacking on the detail end of things that may be helpful for those considering the advantages of the purchase in the future.


Ah, gotcha! Glad you were able to see it in a better light. As for the extra info, like you said, no one is racing the CUV (as far as I know), so all that extra info probably wouldn't be meaningful for someone simply trying to get a little more power and drivability of their Equinox/Terrain. We do have telemetry we gathered from the street using a G-Tech Pro with built in GPS and OBDII communication. We will share that data soon.

That being said, I will definitely take your feedback and suggestions back to the team to be added to the suggestion box


----------



## zberat (Oct 5, 2014)

I just bought a 16 Equinox with a 2.4 I4 to accompany my Cruze. What kind of real world gains can I expect from the Equinox tune? Right now I hate the shift points on the transmission.


----------

